# Gentoo Hardened not compiling

## jbiggs12

Hi, I tried compiling Gentoo hardened for my server and it threw me the following error:

```

  LD      arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86/ia32/ia32entry.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/sys_ia32.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/ia32_signal.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/ipc32.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/audit.o

  LD      arch/x86/ia32/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o

In file included from arch/x86/kernel/process_64.c:46:0:

/usr/src/linux-3.2.2-hardened-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/mmu_context.h: In function 'enter_lazy_tlb':

/usr/src/linux-3.2.2-hardened-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/mmu_context.h:33:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'get_cpu_pgd'

/usr/src/linux-3.2.2-hardened-r1/arch/x86/include/asm/mmu_context.h:33:6: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2

make: *** [arch/x86] Error 2

```

Google searches suggested I try upgrading glib, but the problem persists.

Here's my .config: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/565832/

----------

## jbiggs12

Also, I noticed that when I exited make menuconfig I got the following:

```

warning: (GRKERNSEC_HIGH && GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_SERVER && GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_WORKSTATION) selects PAX_MEMORY_UDEREF which has unmet direct dependencies (X86 && !UML_X86 && !XEN && !GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_VIRTUALIZATION)

warning: (GRKERNSEC_HIGH && GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_SERVER && GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_WORKSTATION) selects PAX_KERNEXEC which has unmet direct dependencies (PAX && (PPC || X86) && (!X86_32 || X86_WP_WORKS_OK) && !XEN && !GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_VIRTUALIZATION)

```

I'm not sure what it's asking me to do -- should I disable uml_x86 or enable it, etc.

----------

## BillWho

jbiggs12,

The '!' in front of !UML_X86 means that it's not supposed to be set - the  same as !XEN. You have CONFIG_XEN=y 

XEN is for dom0 and domU kernels to be loaded with the xen hypervisor.  I'm not sure it that is you intent, but it cannot be combined with GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_SERVER

----------

